# NT's and RPG's



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

It's no small secret that I adore RPG's. From Xenoblade and Final Fantasy, to Fallout, to Oblivion, and even Paper Mario, I can't get enough of the things. That being said, almost everyone I've ever met who's into RPG's excluding the WRPG's are NT's. Almost all the NT's I know adore rpg's and JRPG's in particular. The numbers strategy, and overall thought and design heavy gameplay would seem very appealing to NT personalities, however, I'm curious as to weather or not other personality groups would be so drawn to them? What do you guys think about it? Have a favorite RPG? Did you ever play a tabletop rpg like Dungeons and Dragons? I'm just curious.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

My ISTJ brother loves them more than I do, and my social circles in general, regardless of type, all seem to love RPGs more than me as well. I really only play one RPG series ((Namco's "Tales of" series, which is my favorite video game series of any genre)) since it's real time and I think it has more personality than other RPGs I've tried. I don't like the turn-based RPGs since it's so boring and repetitive, especially early on when you only have a few skills to use on the same monsters over and over again x.x Any RPG involving level grinding makes me want to shoot myself. Real-time fighting is a lot more interesting to me when it's with a strong battle system since I really have to think on my feet and there's more skill involved. The only turn-based game I like is Civilization.

I personally don't have a favorite video game genre and all my favorite games I play seem to be totally different genres from each other P: though I'm also not a big gamer. I don't really try new titles much anymore.

The biggest gamers in my life are an ISTJ and an INFP ((the latter plays almost exclusively RPGs)) while of my three NT friends ((two INTJ and one xNTP)), there is very little gaming. The INTJs seem to prioritize other activities more, rarely actually playing games ((though they do have favorites they enjoy)). The xNTP does not play any games at all.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I love RPGs. I'm a huge pokemon fan, chiefly. I play Pokemon competively online, and I love the thinking involved, and the strategy. I love pretty much any strategy game including flash TD games.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never played a tabletop, but I love open-world RPG videogames. My favorite thing to do is ignore the questlines and set out into the world to explore.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

I know there are quite a few NF Gamers! 
(And I like me some RPGs. Currently playing Tales of Graces f, but I've played alot of RPGs. Ni No Kuni, Mario and Luigi series, Rogue Galaxy, Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Lost Odyssey, Xenoblade. All sorts! XD (Can't say I beat many of them though XD))

Also there needs to be a Monster Hunter MMO outside of Asia. I would play the fuck out of that, even if it was a f2p title XD
(Can't wait for 4. Solo-ing 3 is kind of overwhelming at times Xp)


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess NT types prefer the organised gameplay in RPGs - Introduction, exposure of the game's objectives, working towards that objective, accomplishment as opposed to senselessly killing zombies (though I must say I actually love L4D2 and Serious Sam).

I love GTA Vice City, San Andreas, IV, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill (But to be honest, I always play this at 5am onwards because I am a pussy LOL. I like the thrill but Jesus, I want to sleep in peace) and Resident Evil. 
And of course I love my classics! Super Mario (the new one too omg), Castlevania, TMNT (the PS2 version) and The Simpsons Hit and Run. The Simpsons was super fun though - probably induced by nostalgia. 

But ok no, I'm not too cool with table top RPGs because of the social circle involved. If there was a cooler bunch of people to hang out with, I'd be game for it. 

Also, short shout out to my favourite classic game GTA Vice City - because the flashy 70s American dream has never appealed to me until I finally set foot on my journey as Tommy Vercetti.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I absolutely love RPG games 
I actually had to stop playing them because it was taking up too much of my time. It was like having a second job lol


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not into role playing games, but I like rocket powered grenades.


----------



## SamTheMediocre (Mar 7, 2013)

thatskiergirl said:


> I'm not into role playing games, but I like rocket powered grenades.


Eh, close enough.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I prefer RPGs over fighting games, and my favorites are the old school Final Fantasy, Pokémon and the few games of Dragon Quest that I've tried. I also play sometimes Fire Emblem Awakening (this is the first FE that I've played) and I also tried the Super Robot Wars OG games, but I deleted the ROMs by accident. I also like the Samurai Warriors/Warriors Orochi games, as they're more fast paced than turn based RPGs (I'm not sure which is the right category for those games though), and I've tried to play Dragon Age, but had troubles playing it because I got dizzy thanks to the map shifting positions.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I spent the past few hours playing a Sith Inquisitor in Star Wars, the Old Republic. Does this count? :tongue:


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Please... 
Im an RPG master.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

What I like about them is that you can do lots of thinking instead of lots of doing.

Never played tabletop like D&D and Traveler (have always wanted too)

But I have gotten into Warhammer 40K which is a war strategy table top game. 

And Paper Mario 64 is one of the best RPG's around.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

_"There's not a finer sight in the galaxy than gassed rebels running out of a cave into the waiting blasters of your own battalion." _-pauses- _"Well, perhaps sunrises. But for those, you have to wake up early." _-- Officer Trecht, Balmorra

_"I like assassinating assassins, they always look so surprised!"_ - Sith Inquisitor on Nar Shadaa

My husband says that he can tell when I'm playing SWTOR without even looking at my computer screen, just from all the evil snickering I end up doing irl. Lol.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

SamTheMediocre said:


> It's no small secret that I adore RPG's. From Xenoblade and Final Fantasy, to Fallout, to Oblivion, and even Paper Mario, I can't get enough of the things. That being said, almost everyone I've ever met who's into RPG's excluding the WRPG's are NT's. Almost all the NT's I know adore rpg's and JRPG's in particular. The numbers strategy, and overall thought and design heavy gameplay would seem very appealing to NT personalities, however, I'm curious as to weather or not other personality groups would be so drawn to them? What do you guys think about it? Have a favorite RPG? Did you ever play a tabletop rpg like Dungeons and Dragons? I'm just curious.


D&D first came out when I was in middle school. I remember buying the Basic and Expert boxed sets and then the hardcover books from a Waldenbooks at the time, when I was in sixth grade. I just totally fell in love, it was like a religious experience. 

I bought a number of the other TSR games at the time (Gamma World, Top Secret). What's funny is that aside from an occasional time I would GM, I never actually played as a player because so few peers of mine had heard about the game. I would just design modules and write them up and draw out the maps. Once I went to college, I found an AD&D group and that was my first real campaign as a player. I remember coming home on break too, and playing Star Wars The RPG with some friends.

I fell out of gaming for a few years after college, then found a local group playing the next version of AD&D, so I played for a few years until I moved out of that area. Again it was a lull of gaming for years (aside from computer gaming I could do at home, since I was raising my kids), until after I was separated and then I found someone to reintroduce me to the newest version of the game. When I moved to the metro area, I found a few different gaming groups. I haven't really played AD&D, though, technically; in the last 15 months or so, I've played Pathfinder, Worlds of Darkness, and Exalted. 

Anyway, it's a great mix because gaming appeals both to my thinking and to my imagination -- there's a lot of stats and understanding of the game mechanics, to help me create workable characters, but then there's the entire personal narrative and story telling aspect that appeals as well.



Elistra said:


> _"There's not a finer sight in the galaxy than gassed rebels running out of a cave into the waiting blasters of your own battalion." _-pauses- _"Well, perhaps sunrises. But for those, you have to wake up early." _-- Officer Trecht, Balmorra
> 
> _"I like assassinating assassins, they always look so surprised!"_ - Sith Inquisitor on Nar Shadaa
> 
> My husband says that he can tell when I'm playing SWTOR without even looking at my computer screen, just from all the evil snickering I end up doing irl. Lol.


I know, i know -- my Sith Marauder is on Hoth (almost level 39 now), and I have done far more than my share of snickering. Although the best was when I convinced Jaesa to kill her own master after I broke him and turned him to the Dark Side, then made her my apprentice. Bwa ha ha.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I know, i know -- my Sith Marauder is on Hoth (almost level 39 now), and I have done far more than my share of snickering. Although the best was when I convinced Jaesa to kill her own master after I broke him and turned him to the Dark Side, then made her my apprentice. Bwa ha ha.


Dark Side Jaesa was fun. She's too much on the Chaotic Evil side for my taste (I preferred Quinn overall) but some of the stuff she said was amusing. :tongue:

I took a Sith Juggernaut to 55th, but my Marauder is only 25th or so. If this is your first runthrough on a Sith Warrior... just wait till you get to Corellia. You're going to LOVE Darth Vowrawn. That guy absolutely *ruled! *Darth Vowrawn is probably the best example of Affable Evil that I've ever encountered in a video game, at least out of an NPC.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Elistra said:


> Dark Side Jaesa was fun. She's too much on the Chaotic Evil side for my taste (I preferred Quinn overall) but some of the stuff she said was amusing. :tongue:
> 
> I took a Sith Juggernaut to 55th, but my Marauder is only 25th or so. If this is your first runthrough on a Sith Warrior... just wait till you get to Corellia. You're going to LOVE Darth Vowrawn. That guy absolutely *ruled! *Darth Vowrawn is probably the best example of Affable Evil that I've ever encountered in a video game, at least out of an NPC.


Nice, I can't wait.  And I agree about Jaesa; I like using her as a companion, but she's kind of predictable in her extremity. And basically I just need to pick "kill them all" choices to get her approval. She was so innocent before I corrupted her!

One of my issues in any MMO is that I really like the opening game -- I typically make a bunch of characters and level them up to about 20 or so, so I never have any high levels until later. I think it's my way of understanding the game and the mechanics (by trying different classes and races and storylines). Charde, my marauder, is my highest at the moment at 38. My next highest is only level 21 or so.

I actually have enjoyed playing the Smuggler and Imperial Spy classes (I haven't quite hit 20 with either yet), the storylines are fun. I'm also experimenting with the Light and Dark Side -- my Rebel Gunslinger is actually Dark Side, and my Sith Inquisitor is Light Side.


----------



## Solaire of Astora (Aug 25, 2013)

Guess my favourite RPG 

You can win a white soapstone and sunlight medal


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> Nice, I can't wait.  And I agree about Jaesa; I like using her as a companion, but she's kind of predictable in her extremity. And basically I just need to pick "kill them all" choices to get her approval. She was so innocent before I corrupted her!
> 
> One of my issues in any MMO is that I really like the opening game -- I typically make a bunch of characters and level them up to about 20 or so, so I never have any high levels until later. I think it's my way of understanding the game and the mechanics (by trying different classes and races and storylines). Charde, my marauder, is my highest at the moment at 38. My next highest is only level 21 or so.
> 
> I actually have enjoyed playing the Smuggler and Imperial Spy classes (I haven't quite hit 20 with either yet), the storylines are fun. I'm also experimenting with the Light and Dark Side -- my Rebel Gunslinger is actually Dark Side, and my Sith Inquisitor is Light Side.


I usually have one main, and when it is in the midlevels, start building a support staff around it and trying out other characters. My primary focus remains that main character though, at least until it is level capped. Alignment-wise, I've not purposely made any of them go one way or the other. Instead, they make the same choices I would make, if I were them and in their position.

So far, one of two things happens:

*1) Comparatively slow but inexorable fall to the Dark Side.* This seems to happen when I play Empire. My Imperial Agent and Bounty Hunter are in their teens, and more Dark aligned than anything else. My Inquisitor and Marauder (both in the mid 20's) are each Dark II, and my Juggernaut was very deep into Dark IV when she hit 50th. Dark IV seems to be the stability point. (I make the occasional "light side" choice, so it prevents my alignment from resting on Dark V.)

*2) Alignment goes into free-fall.* I went Dark Side _fast_ when I tried to play a Jedi Knight... I had 900 Dark before I even left the Tython noobworld. :tongue:


----------



## Minicool (Sep 4, 2013)

RPGs is 70% of my game library. (The 30% is indie game) My favourites is TES:SKYRIM, FF7, Pokemon FireRed and Ect.
But I'm more ARPG than RPG Puriste.


----------



## TGW (May 4, 2012)

I love RPGs, but handguns are waaaay better.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm an ISTP and I've larped Vampire the Requiem for about four months now. I also have a few choice MMOs.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Elicit said:


> I'm an ISTP and I've larped Vampire the Requiem for about four months now. I also have a few choice MMOs.


I've watched a few Spoony One videos where he talked about Vampire larping. 
Is it really as crazy as it sounds? I'm pretty curious!


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

@RetroVortex






^This video? Haha. That is brilliant.

No, where I play the different groups are a lot more diverse so we haven't gotten that problem with over-representation. 

It depends on the character how messed up they are. There's only a few regulars that play the extremes of those kinds of characters. I generally avoid them. Playing such a fucked up character gets boring really fast. Personally, I play a more "hero" type character. Y'know, dealing with their loss in humanity or whatever. It's not very popular to play character super-heroic, but my character is one of the closer to that. But, no one messes with me. My character is very skilled when it comes to fighting.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Elicit said:


> @_RetroVortex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a real good laugh.
You never get anything like that over here. Just D'n'D at the odd comic shop. (I can't seem to get into D'n'D roleplaying. Maybe I just don't have a peer whos into it that can strap me down into a chair and try to ease me into it XD)
Ultimately I only ever do seem to stick to videogames though. Xp
(Ever played Magic the Gathering? Thats fun, but kind of expensive)


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> That sounds like a real good laugh.
> You never get anything like that over here. Just D'n'D at the odd comic shop. (I can't seem to get into D'n'D roleplaying. Maybe I just don't have a peer whos into it that can strap me down into a chair and try to ease me into it XD)
> Ultimately I only ever do seem to stick to videogames though. Xp
> (Ever played Magic the Gathering? Thats fun, but kind of expensive)


I haven't played, though I have some friends that do. I dunno. Never seemed free form enough for me. Is it any good?

Yeah, I've wanted to larp for a long time and Vampire the Requiem was the first opportunity I had. It was the same with me and DnD. RPGs are more exciting IRL, hence the larping. If I have the opportunity, I'd like to try a more fantasy/fighting based game.

Back to the OP, most of the newbies that joined Requiem with me were almost definitely NT. That or they were just geeks. Hard to tell the difference sometimes...


----------



## Redacted (Jun 4, 2013)

I love a good RPG. I started on D&D in kindergarten (1st edition Greyhawk, baby!), and my flight sergeant in Civil Air Patrol got me into Rifts during high school. I also used a lot of my lifetime playing Final Fantasy 1-7, FF Tactics, Vagrant Story, Front Mission 4, Neverwinter Nights, Vampire: the Masquerade (tabletop and LARP), D&D 4E, Valkyrie Profile, Paranoia, All Flesh Must Be Eaten, Malls & Morons, Blue Rose, Lone Wolf book series, and Choose-Your-Own-Adventure books (ok, a pseudo-RPG, but still entertaining). I am currently addicted to WoW, Neverwinter Online, and DDO, and I carry a set of dice everywhere, just 'cause I'm such a big dork. I also like repeatedly watching RPG-related movies like _Gamers: Dorkness Rising_ and _Unicorn City_, and am patiently awaiting the release of _Knights of Badassdom_...


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Yup RPG lover here (Final Fantasy et al)

In fact, life itself is somewhat of an RPG with me as the main characater in which I keep on leveling up and gather more abilities and keep on beating the next greater hurdles and keep on proceeding to the next phase of the game


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I appreciate RPGs with a good set of well-written characters, and a good plot. I'm not too interested in the statistic aspect of it, though I've become more cohesive with that in time. 

My absolute favourite genre of gaming is a genre that died, was brought back into action games, and then has been transmorphisized. 

Adventure games. Ah, how I love them. The inane, illogical, intuitive puzzles. The stories. The characters. The deaths that poke arbitrary fun at you for dying in such stupid ways. Sierra. Westwood. LucasArts. Yes please. More of that. Like a good book, only interactive.

I swear Sierra games were created by sadistic ENTPs.


----------



## jonnyjonjonjrshabadoo (Oct 5, 2013)

Amazon.com: Final Fantasy X|X-2 HD Remaster Limited Edition - Playstation 3: Video Games

Woohoo! Besides FF7, this is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)

As for tabletop games, my friends and I play D&D 3.5, Pathfinder, BESM, Warhammer 40k, and we often make our own tabletop RPG systems.

As for video games: Morrowind, Final Fantasy 4-9, Secret of Mana 2, Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, Morrowind, Morrowind, all the Fallout games, Neverwinter Nights 2, Morrowind, Diablo II, Planescape Torment, Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, Morrowind, Morrowind, Morrowind, Dragon Age, Star Ocean, Golden Sun, Morrowind, Lufia, & Morrowind.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

I love RPG's in both Pencil-and-Paper and Electronic formats. I've been playing D&D/Pathfinder since '04. I find it more enjoyable than any sort of RPG video game since it's all about imagination and making your own story/world/characters/encounters. Something that cannot be replicated in a closed electronic format. However, there are several RPG video games I thoroughly enjoy, including the Elder Scrolls series, Avernum/Exile, Neverwinter Nights, Dragon Age, Dark Souls, and the World of Mana series.


----------

